# Semi-Auto or Revolver?



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Just curious what you guys prefer? I like em both but lately I find myself liking the revolvers more. I don't own a revolver yet. Well, technically I do. I have a Kimel Industries Western Six that I inherited when my Dad died, but I don't shoot it. Considering one the Ruger or Smith and Wesson snub revolvers in .38 +P for myself now. What do you guys have/prefer?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have as many revolvers as I do semi-autos.

Or....is it, I have as many semi-autos as I do revolvers. 

I guess one of these days, I need to go and check to be sure.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Become completely competent with one gun, before getting another.
Otherwise, you have no rational means of comparison.

Also consider the adage: "Beware of the man with but one gun, for he may know how to use it."


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i like 'em both too. unlike paratrooper my ratio is more like 4-1 semi to revolver.

but what is next to me right now? a S&W Mdl 28.

on the dresser? a S&W Mdl 638.

in my nightstand? a CZ82.

so it seems that revolvers are winning at the moment.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I prefer quality semi-autos for SD work both at home and for carry. My reasons are round capacity, quick to reload, greater practical accuracy (note, I said "practical accuracy" not inherent accuracy), size, and weight. None of these reasons are negotiable or arguable as they are personal preferences based solely upon my personal wants, needs, and desires.

I have two revolvers in my collection and would not part with either one of them, however only one of them is what I would consider to be a good SD carry gun; a Ruger Security Six 4" barrel .357 Magnum. The other one is just too large for SD use as it is primarily a hunting handgun; a Ruger Redhawk 5.5" barrel .44 Magnum.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

I've owned more pistols than revolvers over the years, but as I've gotten older have settled on the wheelers. A J-frame Smith in +P .38 Special has a number of advantages as a carry gun in my opinion, though I can't say none of these reasons are "negotiable or arguable". There's always room to discuss and learn. But I've stayed with my J-frame EDC for over twelve years, and it suits me fine. Given the way most shooting incidents play out, I don't anticipate needing a high round count. Accuracy at twenty-five yards could be pretty difficult to justify in court as self-defense. There are lots of other practical components to my decision, but I won't list them here. They are my opinion based on a lot of thought, study, and consultation with active and retired LEO's, and you can get fourteen opinions to the dozen on this issue.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For me, in this day and age of uncertainty, I tend to prefer a semi-auto over a revolver. I like having the capacity and the speed of a semi-auto. 

But, that's not to say, that I don't like owning revolvers, cause I do. I feel fortunate that I can afford to entertain my desires equally. 

Best part is, owning good quality firearms is like having money in the bank.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shouldazagged said:


> I've owned more pistols than revolvers over the years, but as I've gotten older have settled on the wheelers. A J-frame Smith in +P .38 Special has a number of advantages as a carry gun in my opinion, though I can't say none of these reasons are "negotiable or arguable". There's always room to discuss and learn. But I've stayed with my J-frame EDC for over twelve years, and it suits me fine. Given the way most shooting incidents play out, I don't anticipate needing a high round count. Accuracy at twenty-five yards could be pretty difficult to justify in court as self-defense. There are lots of other practical components to my decision, but I won't list them here. They are my opinion based on a lot of thought, study, and consultation with active and retired LEO's, and you can get fourteen opinions to the dozen on this issue.


Afternoon.

My "None of these reasons are negotiable or arguable..." was made because of a recent thread on another website where an OP asked an honest question and where the answers were solely based upon personal opinions. Some of the responders got their panties in an uproar and a few took the position where they were the be-all-end-all in any subject firearms related. Since I hated to see this thread go down that way, I thought I would make sure that responders here were well aware that my position is completely based upon my personal preference... not that what I may think is or should case a ruckess.

It has been my experience with the forums on this website that the people here are a quite a bit more civil and respectful than many of the other forums I visit and have visited over the years and I can't tell you how refreshing that is to see. Threads about calibers, loads, revolvers vs pistols, carry modes, etc. can get out of hand and bring out the not-so-civil types, who think they are legends in the gun culture, to air their aloof beliefs to the rest of us "plebeians". So not being negotiable or arguable is just another way of saying that I don't wish to get into an argument with anyone about the merits of one type of a handgun over another. We all have our reasons and opinions for using and preferring one or the other and I respect those reasons to the hilt and would never dream of arguing with someone over which was the better choice for him.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, being new to guns and becoming a lil obsessed with them (lol, in a good way) I value everyone's opinion. I also realize that someone's opinion may not match another persons. I respect that fully. I do love the 2 semi-autos I have now and I shoot them as much as possible. However, I still wouldn't consider myself a professional or even expert shooter. I am a novice, plain and simple and I'm ok admitting that. I do not own a revolver that I would use yet. I do eventually plan to get one, or maybe even more. I simply like the look and feel of the small frame revolvers.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> So not being negotiable or arguable is just another way of saying that I don't wish to get into an argument with anyone about the merits of one type of a handgun over another. We all have our reasons and opinions for using and preferring one or the other and I respect those reasons to the hilt and would never dream of arguing with someone over which was the better choice for him.


I can agree with that. The level of civility in some of the forums is often abysmal. This one and the one where I spend most of my time are much better. And you're right, there is often some guru who with very little supporting evidence considers himself an expert and wants to be the Great Spirit's gift to the benighted fools who don't agree with him. These are *not*, repeat, *NOT* to be confused with the real experts--you can nearly always recognize the genuine article, and even they disagree like hell sometimes.

My view is anyone can disagree with me, but it's not a good idea to treat me with condescension. Seems to be a reasonable request.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shouldazagged said:


> I can agree with that. The level of civility in some of the forums is often abysmal. This one and the one where I spend most of my time are much better. And you're right, there is often some guru who with very little supporting evidence considers himself an expert and wants to be the Great Spirit's gift to the benighted fools who don't agree with him. These are *not*, repeat, *NOT* to be confused with the real experts--you can nearly always recognize the genuine article, and even they disagree like hell sometimes.
> 
> My view is anyone can disagree with me, but it's not a good idea to treat me with condescension. Seems to be a reasonable request.


Yes sir, we are together on this.

*"The level of civility in some of the forums is often abysmal."*

Ain't it the truth, and it really is so sad. I would much rather be viewed as an honorable person than someone few would want to be around. You have to wonder how many friends some of these people have.

These are good forums and the people who come here with questions almost always get treated well and receive good input. I see that as nothing but a good thing.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Also consider the adage: "Beware of the man with but one gun, for he may know how to use it."


One reason we have variations of the same gun (SA XD's), all work exactly the same, different calibers, different sizes. Grap my carry or HD, or the wife's, don't have to think, how does the gun in my hand work.

And semi-auto for round capacity. I know what ever I grab that I have a minimum of 10 (9 +1) all the way to 17 (16 +1).


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I'll try to keep it short and sweet. Which is *REALLY *hard for me.

1. I have a S&W 642 J-frame snubby in .38 Special. With Crimson Trace laser grips.
Was my EDC for a year. Good gun, no problems. Five rounds of +P. Now resides in my gun safe.

2. Now, my EDC of "the year" is a SIG-Sauer P290 Special Edition 9mm "sub-compact".
Yes, at 20 ounces, it has a bit of a "nasty double-action bite" with regular stuff, let alone +P.
But, I carry three mags. Two eight rounds (one in the gun), one six rounds.

NOT saying this is the way to go. Just the way I went.

I'm considering "where to go next". That's where all the fun exists. :mrgreen:


----------

